# Casting Cremation Remains



## Grizz (Nov 2, 2009)

Okay, this was really strange.  My kids were teasing me about getting my shop back up now that we moved.  And then they started talking about spreading my ashes over a golf course when I die.  (how they got to that I don't know.)

Then they were wondering if they could 'cast my ashes' so they each could have a pen.  :bulgy-eyes:

That did peak my interest only in the fact.... could that be done?

Not planning to die anytime soon.... - Grizz


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Nov 2, 2009)

Not really sure I want to read all the responses you'll get to this one............


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 2, 2009)

Why not. It would make an interesting keepsake. They could use it to write checks with the proceeds of your insurance policy. It would be called "Ashen Gray".


----------



## Daniel (Nov 2, 2009)

My money would be on it being illegal.


----------



## THarvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Daniel said:


> My money would be on it being illegal.



That was my first thought too.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 2, 2009)

I've made several of those little necklace/keychain kits that you can put things in..
The woman who bought them said people were putting ashes in them after cremation.
The family members can each keep a small reminder.

I'm not sure why it would be illegal .. it's probably better than scattering them on
a beach or a golf course..


----------



## Chasper (Nov 2, 2009)

There are quite a few religious traditions that would consider it improper; the "ashes to ashes, dust to dust" doctrine.  There are a number of local laws that forbid scattering ashes in parks, golf courses, public waterways, etc.  But everyday there are cremains released to blow in the wind from mountain tops, scattered on beaches, shot into space and otherwise returned to nature.  I doubt that it is strictly illegal, not all that different than putting them in a urn and keeping it on the mantle or tucked away in a closet.

I saw someone at a show last year who was selling posthumous portraits with some ashes mixed into the paint.  I know you can buy lockets that will hold a few ashes.  Mixing some with resin and turning it into a pen would be easy enough.


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 2, 2009)

Although kind of spooky, I think it is a neat idea. If I had a pen with my dad's ashes, I would probably use it sparingly and mostly have it as a reminder. As for legal or not, I don't think there's any federal law against it, but you may need to look into local laws. But hey, if you do cast a pen with ashes, what are they going to say? Just call it an urn.


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 2, 2009)

Check out this article...
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/728555/cremation_trend_turn_your_ashes_into.html?cat=12


----------



## Chief Hill (Nov 2, 2009)

This is kind of a sensitive subject because this infringes on your rights in your death.
You can get ashes cast into diamonds now from as posted above while I am typing For massive $$$$.
  People sprinkle ashes all over the place. Illegaly probably but I say Prove it???  Good luck pulling DNA from dust to try to prove it.  I would say if it's a personal wish To have ashes cast then do it.  It really pisses me off when the "authoritys" Poke their noses into familys and death.  Ie my parents have said bury us in a cheap cardboard fridge box.  Make a headstone out of cement finger painted with death info.  They are serious too.....  But laws say nope you must waste your money on a expensive casket, expensive headstone, plot etc what if your poor??... Too bad pay up.....  Bull sh$@.  IMHO.  As far as I am concerned if you die and you want to do whatever you want with your ashes you should be able to.  Gimme a break.  What's the difference in ashes from a death or your fireplace from junk you were burning over a month.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 2, 2009)

From my perspective it is a ghoulish idea that I would have nothing to do with it.


----------



## CSue (Nov 2, 2009)

I think there are different rules according to States here in the USA.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 2, 2009)

Well shucks, so much for my idea about legality. what is the difference between a glass globe or a pen? Still for me personally I would not be willing to make one.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 2, 2009)

I wouldn`t make one either, too creepy!


----------



## great12b4ever (Nov 3, 2009)

My father passed last year and the Funeral Home found out that I turned pens and did castings.  They immediately started talking to me about casting ashes in the pens for people who wanted a keepsake.  So far, I have been contacted by 4 families with this request.


----------



## stolicky (Nov 3, 2009)

I will avoid the legality and morality debate.....

Its probably one of those things where its a personal choice, and something that while it could possibly be illegal, who would enforce it?  Anyway..

I guess the first question is - has anyone attempted to cast ashes before?

I'm not sure what it would look like?  It would be interesting if someone grabbed some out of their fireplace (wood stove) and attempted it, just to see.  I wouldn't think moisture content would be a concern...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 3, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> This is kind of a sensitive subject because this infringes on your rights in your death.
> You can get ashes cast into diamonds now from as posted above while I am typing For massive $$$$.
> People sprinkle ashes all over the place. Illegaly probably but I say Prove it???  Good luck pulling DNA from dust to try to prove it.  I would say if it's a personal wish To have ashes cast then do it.  It really pisses me off when the "authoritys" Poke their noses into familys and death.  Ie my parents have said bury us in a cheap cardboard fridge box.  Make a headstone out of cement finger painted with death info.  They are serious too.....  But laws say nope you must waste your money on a expensive casket, expensive headstone, plot etc what if your poor??... Too bad pay up.....  Bull sh$@.  IMHO.  As far as I am concerned if you die and you want to do whatever you want with your ashes you should be able to.  Gimme a break.  What's the difference in ashes from a death or your fireplace from junk you were burning over a month.



I'm not sure where I read it, but there are a couple of states that still require the body to be embalmed... even when it's to be cremated.. why??


----------



## dgscott (Nov 3, 2009)

As a priest of 35 years, I can tell you that cremains have no legal status. In fact, in the United Kingdom, they just throw them away (who is that dust under my bed?).

That doesn't mean I'd want to carry Dad in my pocket!
Doug


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 3, 2009)

TellicoTurning said:


> I'm not sure where I read it, but there are a couple of states that still require the body to be embalmed... even when it's to be cremated.. why??



Lobbyists


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 3, 2009)

There is always the other solution of donating your remains to science. It's free to the best of my knowledge and usually you are cremated and returned on them after whatever they use you for.

That's my wish and my wife's. I refuse to pay for a big funeral.

As far as legality, there are no laws restricting cremation remains. Some places have restriction on scattering them on public lands, but that's it. do with them what you please.


----------



## theturningcircle (Nov 3, 2009)

You'd have to make sure you drilled the blank DEAD centre.


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 3, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> There is always the other solution of donating your remains to science. It's free to the best of my knowledge and usually you are cremated and returned on them after whatever they use you for.
> 
> That's my wish and my wife's. I refuse to pay for a big funeral.
> 
> As far as legality, there are no laws restricting cremation remains. Some places have restriction on scattering them on public lands, but that's it. do with them what you please.



That makes me think of another possibility- maybe you could have the remains plasticized like those science shows, and then use THAT for a pen!  "This pen is made from dad's brain, with blue acrylic to fill all the voids"  

Of course, I'm kidding.  That'd be creepy and nasty both.


----------



## kmla (Nov 3, 2009)

My opinion can be summed up in just one word.  And you can quote me if you so choose...

"Ewwwwww."


----------



## Grizz (Nov 3, 2009)

theturningcircle said:


> You'd have to make sure you drilled the blank DEAD centre.



Now that one got me.  LOL

:rotfl:


----------



## skywizzard (Nov 3, 2009)

I would certainly think this might be an idea for pets... I have several pound of ashes from my best friend Mack (my avatar) who weighed 170 lbs.  I might try casting one with just a pinch of ashes and a good dose of PearlX on a painted tube.  If I do, will post results.


----------



## HSTurning (Nov 3, 2009)

TellicoTurning said:


> I'm not sure where I read it, but there are a couple of states that still require the body to be embalmed... even when it's to be cremated.. why??


 make sure they are dead?
I would bet it has to do with bodies laying in state before cremation.


----------



## HSTurning (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok my thoughts. Just so you know my view on the subjet. For me I plan on being cooked (cremated, just make sure I'm dead first.....please). throw me in the trash if ya want just don't put me in an urn and on display.  I don't want a wake. I have told people to just have a party and remember me in all the good ways that you can (that is if you have any good memories of me ).  Death is the one thing on earth no one can escape or avoid.  
I would cast them and turn pens or anything else someone wanted.  Casting them don't sound like a problem.  Ashes shouldn't have an moisture in them.  Mix in some other powered coloring and most would never know whats in them.  I think it is better then a locket.  Atleast the ashes would be inbedded and not loose.  
I would make sure I have on a respirator and dust collection.  Just knowing that it is someone elses ashes I wouldnt want to breath or swallow any.  yes I know about house sold dust being mostly skin and all but I dont like breathing that either.  Treat it like antler.  
I personally would think that it would be odd if someone wanted a bottle stopper or a plate/bowl but I would still make it if a customer wanted it.  Eating off or out of a plate that had the ashes of a loved one, I wouldn't understand, but if I could cast and turn it I would.
I could see making pens from the ashes of pets I had.  If I had ashes.  I could see how people would want this option for loved ones people or pet.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a friend who is a glass blower that makes beads with Cremains, there also a company in Massachusetts that will make a man made Diamond using a very small portion of your cremains and also a company in Florida that will make a Lab created Diamond using your ashes.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 3, 2009)

BigguyZ said:


> "This pen is made from dad's brain, with blue acrylic to fill all the voids"
> Of course, I'm kidding.  That'd be creepy and nasty both.



Not to mention, way too much blue.:tongue:


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 3, 2009)

HSTurning said:


> Eating off or out of a plate that had the ashes of a loved one, I wouldn't understand, but if I could cast and turn it I would.


 
I just hope the buyer doesn't like to chew on their pens.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 5, 2009)

Your children have very creative minds 

But I think I would be sleeping with one eye open 

Have them send the ashes to Virgil, he will cast them :biggrin:


----------



## lpierce65 (Nov 5, 2009)

I've Shot Display Fireworks for over 20 years.. every year at tour conventions  someone is shooting a memorial shell..  where a passed pyrotechnician  desired to go out with a little color and a big bang..  does not look like the  pen would be  as wide spead pollution of a shell blowing all over


----------



## george (Nov 5, 2009)

I have considered this option when I read about the ring they make from ashes. They treat the ash the same way as diamond - with preassure and heat. It is a unique memory piece.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 5, 2009)

I have some input on this as well. 

On Jan 23, 2004, My father passed away. We had his remains cremated, He wanted us to spread his ashes at the lake where he died at. I contacted the local Authorities, only to be told that it was Illegal, and I could not do it. I told the Authorities that it was more symbolic than anything due to the fact that my Dad's ashes would be released by a passing airplane and would be carried off. They still said no.

We did not all gather on the dam of the lake and wait patiently in the freezing cold for 15 minutes while the airplane made two passes overhead. The first pass REALLY REALLY low, and the second pass releasing the ashes. It was not one of the most touching ceremonies I have ever been to and i do not have like 100 Pictures and two different videos of the Ceremony. 


Back on topic... YEARS ago, I remember reading about some very expensive, and hard to get Frisbee's. They were disc golf frisbees, and contained, within the plastic itself, ashes of one of the founding fathers of the sport. I am sure it could be done, Just not sure if i would want to do it.


----------



## TurnedAround (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm going to have my remains spread over the internet and then I'm going to log in one last time and make sure it was done right.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 5, 2009)

It's an odd creepy concept.  If it were to be done, the pen would be ugly.  I think if it was pretty solid with ashes it would look like MDF, although you could color it, it would likely still have that effect.  If you scrolled the persons name into the pen, then cast the ashes into the letter holes, it would look ok.  I'm not using that pen or touching it though.

There was a concept in a book I read one time, can't recall what the book was called right now but the concept was that the "soul" or something like that did not leave the body until the body was completely gone.  Keep in mind this is a book..there's not necessarily truth to it, but who can really say if it could be true or not anyhow...regardless how you feel about it, the concept was that a person dies, but they are still in the body.  The live in the body should it be underground for thousands of years, suffering and feeling the pain of deterioration and loneliness until the body becomes absolutely nothing.  The only way to avoid this was to be cremated and blown into the wind.  If you were cremated and put into an urn, well you had pain from the fire, but after the burning, the pain was gone, but you were still all together in one place to suffer eternal loneliness.  You had to be spread out, preferably into the ocean where the currents would carry your dust far away from itself.  Yea..creepy idea whoever wrote that.  Not necessarily a concept I believe in, and not intended for any type of religious debate.  Just a creepy story.


----------



## btboone (Nov 5, 2009)

The diamond in this ring was a Japanese woman.  Her husband made her ashes into a diamond from Life Gem which I set.


----------



## Russianwolf (Nov 5, 2009)

beautiful ring Bruce.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm thinking it would be a cool idea. Of course it may be from my perspective in the field I work. I'm an organ donation coordinator who helps families deal with sudden loss. The families I work with have a very difficult time letting go. One possiblity for better looking piece would be to turn a wood pen shy of bushing. Stick some cremations to the wood then seal with PR. Not creepy, a healing process.


----------



## CSue (Nov 6, 2009)

Bruce, that is a beautiful piece that does truly honor her.  I'm sure her husband feels quite comforted heing able to have her that close, still.


----------



## artme (Nov 6, 2009)

I had planned on getting cremated but I am now thiking of donating my wonderful body to the Medical School at UQ.

I have had bypasses and stents, I have some peculiarity with my kidneys ( not life threatening ), I have ankylosing spondolitis ( terrible thing, having your spondle ankylosed ), stenosis and a prosthetic left eye.

Reckon I´d be an interesticting disection topic????


----------



## jimbob91577 (Nov 6, 2009)

*On the topic of Ash*

What about Volcanic ash?  Ash is ash right? - I imagine pens cast out of Mt. St Helens, Kilauea, or some other ash would be unique and have a potential market.

I've seen glasswork done out of volcanic ash, and it is pretty, I wonder if similar results could be had out of PR?

In fact you might get ahold of this group - they look like the type who would/could market these types of pens:  http://www.pacificnorthwestshop.com/


----------



## btboone (Nov 6, 2009)

He flew with a translator to LifeGem in Chicago from Japan because he didn't want her to be alone.  He waited there until they and I completed our work and flew back home with the ring.  It kind of chokes me up still to hear the story.


----------



## HSTurning (Nov 6, 2009)

jimbob91577 said:


> What about Volcanic ash? Ash is ash right? - I imagine pens cast out of Mt. St Helens, Kilauea, or some other ash would be unique and have a potential market.
> 
> I've seen glasswork done out of volcanic ash, and it is pretty, I wonder if similar results could be had out of PR?
> 
> In fact you might get ahold of this group - they look like the type who would/could market these types of pens: http://www.pacificnorthwestshop.com/


 
Kilauea ash.  Make sure it stay's on Hawaii.  We all know what happens when you take something from her after seeing that Brady Bunch episode. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbob91577 (Nov 6, 2009)

HSTurning said:


> Kilauea ash. Make sure it stay's on Hawaii. We all know what happens when you take something from her after seeing that Brady Bunch episode. :biggrin:


 
Uhh...my next statement may suck the life out of you a bit, but...the Brady Bunch was just a little bit before my time.  I remember it being on, and I remember part of the theme song, some of the names et. al - but I can't for the life of me remember any single episode let alone the Kilauea episode you mentioned.

Sorry...


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Nov 6, 2009)

BigguyZ said:


> "This pen is made from dad's brain, with blue acrylic to fill all the voids"




Of course some folks would require a lot more acrylic than others :wink:.


As I ponder the original topic one thought keeps coming to mind..........


EWWWWW!


----------



## arioux (Nov 6, 2009)

2 years ago, i made an order of 17 deluxe pillbox keyring, laser engraved with a woman's name and 2007.  The custommer came to my place with a little box, put about a tea spoon of ashes in each keyring and ask me to seal the thread with epoxy so it wouldn't open.  That was his wife and he gave a keyring to evey one of his childrens and grand childrens so they can carry her with them.

It's perfectly legal here to do this.


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm surprised so many are being grossed out by it.  Interesting dynamic here on IAP.  

I'd vote for casting it Jon.  Throw some pearl powder in there and see what you come up with!


----------



## HSTurning (Nov 6, 2009)

jimbob91577 said:


> Uhh...my next statement may suck the life out of you a bit, but...the Brady Bunch was just a little bit before my time. I remember it being on, and I remember part of the theme song, some of the names et. al - but I can't for the life of me remember any single episode let alone the Kilauea episode you mentioned.
> 
> Sorry...


 I'm only 35 it was before my time but has been in reruns since the day it ended.  The things we will watch when we cant fall asleep.


----------

